# What makes a true 1911?



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

Is it just a style, cal , trigger?

What are some examples on the market of the purest 1911?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Colt, Springfield Government 1911A1

The "true" 1911's don't have all the bells and whistles that loaded 1911's can have. They are fit more loose to allow doer dirt etc.

They are not fancy, but they will get it done. They have for years.


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks DevilsJohnson, are you the only one in here? Ha.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I usually see 1911 questions pretty quick is all. Timing is everything:smt082


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, D.J. is good for some straight advice........... I think SOME of the enhancements do help the platform along though.
The round hammer of beavertail safety come to mind.
Wonder if Browning would have got around to adding those.........


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Actually most are 1911a1 not 1911.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

khegglie said:


> Yeah, D.J. is good for some straight advice........... I think SOME of the enhancements do help the platform along though.
> The round hammer of beavertail safety come to mind.
> Wonder if Browning would have got around to adding those.........


I'd lie to see what the man could have come up with using today's tools and techniques. I'm sure that he would have made it a lot like the ones you see today..But better :smt023


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

K_M said:


> Is it just a style, cal , trigger?
> 
> What are some examples on the market of the purest 1911?


It's a hi-cap, SA, semi-auto combat pistol, in the purest sense.

Short of going back in time, this is a close as you will get to the real thing.










All the rest are immitations/variants. (edit- and the Clones rarely work better than the orriginal...the more you spend, the more problems they seem to have)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I'd lie to see what the man could have come up with using today's tools and techniques. I'm sure that he would have made it a lot like the ones you see today..But better :smt023


Ol' John seemed to think that his 9mm Hi-Power was the bee's knees, and it was his last design. But its safety lever is uncomfortable and way too small, it has a magazine disconnector, and its trigger releases its sear through an amazingly unnecessary set of levers.
Of course, all of its defects could've been the work of M. Saive, and not that of Mr. Browning.


----------

